# colored rims



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

I personally dont like it and want to know wy its such a trend in lowriding now days


----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

Because chinas rust


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

heard that before


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

It's been a trend for about 13 years


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Zuess aka Mr. Blvd did it first.


----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)

When done correctly they pull. Its boring lookin at the same china wheel over and over again.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Goku said:


> When done correctly they pull. Its boring lookin at the same china wheel over and over again.


thats true to I like when the spokes are colored or the hub and nipples but not the dish I just think lowriders look cleaner when the dish is left chrome or gold or engraved


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

There is a topic that has a pic says it was a guy in individuals


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

manu samoa said:


> It's been a trend for about 13 years


its been longer than that....first time I seen it was at the 1995 phx super show on a LA Car Club 62 Impala And also on the Midnight Green Suburban Towing It had matching green spoke 18 deep dish...suburban had LA Car Club Logo pattern on the rear doors.....


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

Some cars look better with wheels that match the paint scheme. And some cars look infinitely better with all gold, or chrome wheels. Just like some cars look good on Cragars or Rockets, and some look better on wires. It's just nice to have a variety of styles to choose from, to dress up the ride, you dig


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

they dont like being called colored anymore


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

It was the brown that started it!


----------



## blazer78 (Jul 27, 2005)

Guess I'm old-school I wouldn't put painted rims on my car gold and chrome is my choice but hey your whip do it your way


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> Zuess aka Mr. Blvd did it first.



Agreed. Red 64 . I remember catching that on VHS back when


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

Big Hollywood said:


> Some cars look better with wheels that match the paint scheme. And some cars look infinitely better with all gold, or chrome wheels. Just like some cars look good on Cragars or Rockets, and some look better on wires. It's just nice to have a variety of styles to choose from, to dress up the ride, you dig


fully agree, just have to be done right. shit got to match.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

We have discussed the topic of who did colored rims first to death. I saw zeuss 64 up close at his straight clowning tour back in 95....it was very unorthodox at the time. We all hated it. Colored dish didn't actually catch on as a TREND until about 2001. Hence my post earlier as a response to the topic starter eluding to colored rims being a recent trend.


----------



## Gangsta lean (Jul 18, 2013)

I still don't like colored rims, only the spokes and that's it.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Sum look good sum dont


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

manu samoa said:


> We have discussed the topic of who did colored rims first to death. I saw zeuss 64 up close at his straight clowning tour back in 95....it was very unorthodox at the time. We all hated it. Colored dish didn't actually catch on as a TREND until about 2001. Hence my post earlier as a response to the topic starter eluding to colored rims being a recent trend.


I never said it was a recent trend I said wy has it become such a trend these past years almost every other car you see now days has colored rims its getting to the point where its making lowriding look ugly


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

CustomMachines said:


> fully agree, just have to be done right. shit got to match.


doesnt look bad but not my style


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Gangsta lean said:


> I still don't like colored rims, only the spokes and that's it.


x2 like I said they look real clean when the hub and nipples are colored or spokes but the dish that just makes a clean ass car look crappy


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Then they start painting there trim and bumpers to match :nono:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

I know not everyone is going to agree from my point of view were all different and have our own opinions just wanted to discuss this as I see almost every lowrider with painted dish now days


----------



## HardbodySwitchez (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm planning on painting my spokes and maybe the middle part of my ko's red..that's really just my cheap option out tho I'd love to get them chrome dipped or gold dipped and buy a new pair of ko


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## HardbodySwitchez (Sep 22, 2013)

I hate the green on my shits lol


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

I have colored rims and honestly I can't wait to go back to straight chrome.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

HardbodySwitchez said:


> I hate the green on my shits lol
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Wy not just sale those and get all chromes


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Heath V said:


> I have colored rims and honestly I can't wait to go back to straight chrome.


right on wy you aint feelin the colored rims


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

I just miss the clean look of chrome plus when the Idiots at Big O Tires were mounting my tires they chipped the paint.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Heath V said:


> I just miss the clean look of chrome plus when the Idiots at Big O Tires were mounting my tires they chipped the paint.


i would deff go back to chrome


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I hear ya heath v I wanted to paint my wheels but there too clean so I was gonna buy sum used cheap ones and paint them in case I say fuck that I can throw my other ones back on


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Yep that's a good idea right there.


----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

EL ESE 67 said:


> Then they start painting there trim and bumpers to match :nono:


seen a couple impalas like that. looks like shit


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

CEN said:


> seen a couple impalas like that. looks like shit


for reals I seen that red one and i think theres a grey one with black bumbers and trims :barf:


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

EL ESE 67 said:


> for reals I seen that red one and i think theres a grey one with black bumbers and trims :barf:


Yea I don't like that at all.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Heath V said:


> Yea I don't like that at all.


You should post up your ride when you put on the chromes


----------



## HardbodySwitchez (Sep 22, 2013)

My rims are in decent shape and like I said I can appreciate JUST the spokes being colored say red,or black,but it needs chrome too.




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## HardbodySwitchez (Sep 22, 2013)

On the other hand now if I had a huge car like lac or impala or something..I'd go all chrome or all gold,but the colored spokes on a mini truck are the way to go.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rico63 (Aug 22, 2011)

Why paint over shiny chrome ??? Fuck China's only hogs roll D's


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

HardbodySwitchez said:


> On the other hand now if I had a huge car like lac or impala or something..I'd go all chrome or all gold,but the colored spokes on a mini truck are the way to go.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


i dont know about that any clean lowrider weather a mini truck lac or impala needs all chrome or golds just my opinion like i said before i think they look cleaner when the hub and nipples are painted they look ok


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Rico63 said:


> Why paint over shiny chrome ??? Fuck China's only hogs roll D's


x2


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Rico63 said:


> Why paint over shiny chrome ??? Fuck China's only hogs roll D's


I can give a fuck about daytons honestly I take care of my shit so I have no issues


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

This topic of colored rims is racist and promotes segregation


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

:rofl:


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

Im old school dislike color rims over doing it is over doing it i only like all chrome chrome and gold and the only thing i like painted or powder coating are the spokes thats it traditional lowrider style thats just my options everyone has their own likes


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

lone star said:


> This topic of colored rims is racist and promotes segregation


i agree:burn:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

i'm looking t doing a 2 tone wire front wires gold and rear wires candy brandyon each rim maybe even do back half of rim candy


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

I've read this thread from the beginning and almost everything you've all had to say makes perfect sense. Everybody is an individual and what one likes another doesn't. If everyone had all chrome wheels and I mean everyone, that would make a car show or cruise just plain boring!! As for powder coating in my opinion you need to really think about it before just submitting your order, anything can be possible in the world of color, you just have to make sure too much color doesn't swallow your wheels. There are so many colors that I'm not sure a lot of you even realize, so many bases you can put underneath, so many mixtures with metallic, with glitter flakes in a variety of flake colors and even graffiti flakes.


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

Stupid topic. Do you like hamburgers or hot dogs? WHO GIVES A FUCK!!!


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

TORONTO said:


> Stupid topic. Do you like hamburgers or hot dogs? WHO GIVES A FUCK!!!


you like the topic or you dont dont like it dont read gtfo


----------



## white_boy_rollin (Sep 16, 2013)

I had white dishes. . Got over that look real quick.


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I can give a fuck about daytons honestly I take care of my shit so I have no issues


:yes:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

white_boy_rollin said:


> I had white dishes. . Got over that look real quick.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

EL ESE 67 said:


> You should post up your ride when you put on the chromes


Here they are prior to paint. Yes its the same car, this is just before paint. I'm switching the paint too, I miss the clean OG look.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

i like colored wheels, they make the wheels look tailored to the car. your spokes match your paint or your dish is all patterned out like your hood and trunk then it looks good. i've seen some shit colored rims too though. i have all chrome d's right now, planning on having color on my next set


----------



## 62legacy (Aug 30, 2010)

?no pickan


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

EL ESE 67 said:


> I never said it was a recent trend I said wy has it become such a trend these past years almost every other car you see now days has colored rims its getting to the point where its making lowriding look ugly


Huh?? "Recent" and "these past few years " mean the same thing. 
You also said "now days" which means "recent" in your very first post...
All I was saying is that colored wheels has been a trend for a long time. A solid 15 years ....that's a lot more than "these past few years"


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

manu samoa said:


> Huh?? "Recent" and "these past few years " mean the same thing.
> You also said "now days" which means "recent" in your very first post...
> All I was saying is that colored wheels has been a trend for a long time. A solid 15 years ....that's a lot more than "these past few years"


well i guess chinas have been rusting more cause iv noticed them more now in days


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Heath V said:


> Here they are prior to paint. Yes its the same car, this is just before paint. I'm switching the paint too, I miss the clean OG look.


:thumbsup: looks clean


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

manu samoa said:


> Huh?? "Recent" and "these past few years " mean the same thing.
> You also said "now days" which means "recent" in your very first post...
> All I was saying is that colored wheels has been a trend for a long time. A solid 15 years ....that's a lot more than "these past few years"


it wasnt a huge thing 15 years ago now everybody and there mom rolls painted rims


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> they dont like being called colored anymore


:roflmao:


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

EL ESE 67 said:


> :thumbsup: looks clean


Thanks man!


----------



## 95GreenHornet (Jul 27, 2012)

manu samoa said:


> It's been a trend for about 13 years


 That's the key to the WHY..I've been going to SEMA and other shows for over 20 years and the colored rims always get the Osss and the Ahhhss at the shows...along with the Chromies of course..


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Heath V said:


> Thanks man!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

95GreenHornet said:


> That's the key to the WHY..I've been going to SEMA and other shows for over 20 years and the colored rims always get the Osss and the Ahhhss at the shows...along with the Chromies of course..


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

did mine black in 2000...and i was hated on and talked about like a dogg ..pun intended....it was just a handfull at best...but peep game ..who did the trunks all fiber-glassed out first....i blew em away wit that move..now again everyones trunk is done up nowuffin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

wally dogg said:


> did mine black in 2000...and i was hated on and talked about like a dogg ..pun intended....it was just a handfull at best...but peep game ..who did the trunks all fiber-glassed out first....i blew em away wit that move..now again everyones trunk is done up nowuffin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

wally dogg said:


>


looks nice you still got that ride


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

EL ESE 67 said:


> looks nice you still got that ride


yes sir....but...uh....it needs a engine and tranny


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

wally dogg said:


> yes sir....but...uh....it needs a engine and tranny


coo you guna fix it or what


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Of course he is...


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

manu samoa said:


> Of course he is...


Who asked you Cabron


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

Colored rims look good depending on most paint jobs they either match or contrast along with.


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

anyone got a picture where they painted from the valve stem to the rear of the dish, me and WWK are working on my rims now not sure if i want to color that part


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

EL ESE 67 said:


> Who asked you Cabron


If you think a Og veterano like Wally dogg is gonna give up the game and walk , cabron, You betta aks somebody !!!


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

manu samoa said:


> If you think a Og veterano like Wally dogg is gonna give up the game and walk , cabron, You betta aks somebody !!!


lol I kno it was kinda a stupid post but its all good homie


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

EL ESE 67 said:


> lol I kno it was kinda a stupid post but its all good homie


Lol I'm just playin homie


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

manu samoa said:


> Lol I'm just playin homie


Its all good homieuffin:


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

mmm, just my opinion, i think the colored rims look wack as hell.
some love them, but I find them ugly/dirty looking


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

manu samoa said:


> If you think a Og veterano like Wally dogg is gonna give up the game and walk , cabron, You betta aks somebody !!!


 that foo better get with the program.....be-4 he have to cut a rocking chair and hit the shaw..:biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

THE DOGGSTAR said:


> that foo better get with the program.....be-4 he have to cut a rocking chair and hit the shaw..:biggrin:


:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I just bought sum used spokes to paint part of the dish and roll em for awhile if I don't like em back to the triple golds


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I just bought sum used spokes to paint part of the dish and roll em for awhile if I don't like em back to the triple golds


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Just like fully gold rims and spinners.....its a trend....it all goes back to CHROME....


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

steeko said:


> mmm, just my opinion, i think the colored rims look wack as hell.
> some love them, but I find them ugly/dirty looking


 I agree with almost everyone on this. They look like shit and if your going to ruin some rims do it on chinas


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

BOWTIE RIDER said:


> I agree with almost everyone on this. They look like shit and if your going to ruin some rims do it on chinas


and maybe not even on chinas just sayin id leave them chrome


----------



## el jr (Apr 12, 2011)

Colored rims go more with hot rods in my opinion. Painted nipples or spokes are ok, but spending more money for painting rims is just overdoing it. And no offense to anyone that has these, but rims that are painted AND have murals covering them look ugly as shit lol. But again, just my .02 cents


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I just bought sum used spokes to paint part of the dish and roll em for awhile if I don't like em back to the triple golds


i just did the same thing ,my car looks pretty clean ,and i didnt use to like colored rims


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Fuck it paint the D's too....But went Back to chrome and gotta say I missed the chrome...Classier .....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I heard it was Big Daddy Dave Ayotte from Royals with his Yellow Deuce though


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Fuck it paint the D's too....But went Back to chrome and gotta say I missed the chrome...Classier .....
> 
> 
> > You don't go wrong with chrome:thumbsup:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## capricesun (Feb 22, 2010)

Its evolution in the lowrider community. Changing it up and being different. Even these days it seems like we did everything we could, but you will see a new customization soon. (LED Headlights, and LED marker lights are coming out soon)


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

I have color on my rims but my dish is done from the valve stem back. I have my whole dish colored on my 1st car but I took away from the car, so I changed to chrome with color matching spokes


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Fuck it paint the D's too....But went Back to chrome and gotta say I missed the chrome...Classier .....


I thought the rims in the 2nd pic weren't yours?? You sold it with colored dishes didn't u


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I thought the rims in the 2nd pic weren't yours?? You sold it with colored dishes didn't u


No they wasn't mine.I happened to have a painted Dayton get loose spokes on me so I had to borrow the Crosslaced D's for the Lowrider photoshoot.After the shoot the Single Dayton came in and I had it painted and striped to match the others.Now I can has a Baller hose holder like jew my friend with the extra rim.Can you pm me on how you mounted(No Jotos) that on your wall?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

As if painting the rim didnt look fugly enough now there painting the damn mouldings...


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

1982:loco:


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

Some cats want every lowrider to look the exact same with hardly any deviation. That goes contrary to what lowrider style is, to me anyhow. For example, I dig this '4 SS from Japan. Again, the car's not a reflection of the masses in lowriding, it's a reflection of the individual. For example, I think this '64SS looks bad as hell (many disagree, but if we all agreed, lowriding would be boring as shit):



Another example is this deuce, I think it looks super clean with no side trim:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

Big Hollywood said:


> Some cats want every lowrider to look the exact same with hardly any deviation. That goes contrary to what lowrider style is, to me anyhow. For example, I dig this '4 SS from Japan. Again, the car's not a reflection of the masses in lowriding, it's a reflection of the individual. For example, I think this '64SS looks bad as hell (many disagree, but if we all agreed, lowriding would be boring as shit):


Truth


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

Sneak peak


----------

